# Need a banner?



## navigator9 (Apr 14, 2015)

I stumbled across this site where you can print your own letters and make a really cute banner. I thought there might be someone out there who was looking for something like this.  
http://www.shanty-2-chic.com/2012/10/free-printable-whole-alphabet-banner.html


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 15, 2015)

Very good.  Great find and thanks for sharing


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Very good.  Great find and thanks for sharing



Oh, I'm glad you liked it! And if you extended the top of the triangle a bit, you could just fold it over whatever string or cord you were using, glue it, and not have to bother with clothes pins or clips or whatever. And if you used a colorful card stock to back it, I think it could be really stunning. I know not everyone wants to shell out the money for a professional banner, but you definitely want to get your name out there! :smile:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 15, 2015)

Don't tell The Admirable Lady, but I am going to use that to make a banner with the name of our son and put it in his room before she comes out of the hospital.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Don't tell The Admirable Lady, but I am going to use that to make a banner with the name of our son and put it in his room before she comes out of the hospital.



Ohhhhh.....perfect! She will love that. :clap: Please be sure to post a pic for us to see.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 16, 2015)

Those are really cool.  Wish I had more crafty talent to work with those.  I'm sending the link to my daughter.  She very crafty and likes things like this.  thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 18, 2015)

Fantastic link, I love those banners. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 23, 2015)

I took the template from the site, opened it in Photoshop, put in the letter in the font of my choice, got the size right and took the old letter away - my font has some strong serifs, which made it impossible to get it a good size AND within the lines, though


----------



## Spice (Jul 24, 2015)

I was looking for a way to tell people that my booth is not candy, it some have a hard time reading my 2 x 3 that reads, "Soaps Creams & Things." I will make a banner that will hang in front of my table that reads, "SOAPS".:razz: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm so glad that some of you have found a good use for this. I love the "LEONARD".....just perfect for the new bambino!


----------

